# Are we really going to draft JJ Redick?



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

What do you guys think? Mock drafts have him or Randy Foye going to Orlando. 

I personally have not seen much of Foye play this year and when I think Villanova Aaron McKie, Tim Thomas and Eddie Jones all come to mind. They've all been pretty much solid NBA players.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

i dont think so unless ..we're in the top 7 picks


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

Aaron mckie and eddie jones went to temple, so i'm not sure why you think of nova when you think of them.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think JJ would be a pretty good pick for you guys, especially if you could keep stevenson around.
pretty good contrasting style's for your 2 main SG's.
and especially if darko and howard keep developing their O, redick could get a lot of open looks from outside


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

patrick_wandalowski said:


> Aaron mckie and eddie jones went to temple, so i'm not sure why you think of nova when you think of them.


yeah me neither. it was bugging me when i was at work the whole time. lol.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Redick should be around at 11, and I wouldn't be totally surprised if we did take him. He fits into our team pretty well, and gives us a weapon on the perimeter which we need. I'm still a little worried about an undersized, not very athletic shooting guard. His shots great though. I think there are better options which might be available.

Carney and Brewer are two options that could be available. I'd take a look at Carney over Redick, he can hit the 3 decently and has amazing athleticism. Although a senior, I think he has potential he hasn't realized, if he can only become more motivated in the NBA.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

If Orlando gets a pick around 5-10,I really think they should draft him


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

bbasok said:


> If Orlando gets a pick around 5-10,I really think they should draft him


Unless Pat Williams brings some extreme luck we're stuck with #11. There's a 0.8% chance of us winning the lottery, so I'd say it's safe we'll stay at 11.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JJ would be a nice pick from where we are sitting, but it's not too likely he'll drop to us.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> JJ would be a nice pick from where we are sitting, but it's not too likely he'll drop to us.


I'm not sure why many people think he won't be available for your pick, most teams would pass him up just to get someone more athletic and not undersized. I say it would be quite a safe bet in aiming for JJ.

I personally would look at Carney first off, but when you compare mock drafts, things are quite erratic on where he'll be selected.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

step said:


> I'm not sure why many people think he won't be available for your pick, most teams would pass him up just to get someone more athletic and not undersized. I say it would be quite a safe bet in aiming for JJ.
> 
> I personally would look at Carney first off, but when you compare mock drafts, things are quite erratic on where he'll be selected.


Exactly. Redick will probably be around, unless he shows surprising athleticism in his workouts. The way I see it is, he can't impress teams anymore than he already has with his jumpshot. His ball-handling and athleticism are the only 2 areas where he can impress more. His height won't change. Redick will be taken around our pick.

From what I've heard Carney has dropped slightly, I'd say if he drops past Toronto, Minnesota and Boston, then we probably will see him drop to Orlando. Not many teams are looking at 2/3's in my opinion. It also seems that there are quite a few options in the draft for lottery talent 2's.

Gay, Roy, Morrison and Thomas will all be gone in the top tier 2's and 3's. Carney, Brewer, Foye and Redick are the 2nd tier.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I have my questions about Carney, it's just something about him that makes me think he will be nothing more than a highflying dunker who chuckes 3's. However, if he learns the game and can improve I would take him in a heartbeat if he was there at 11. I think Redick's style of play fits the team, but in my opinion Redick isn't the answer at the 2, I would rather have him in a 6th man type of role. This teams needs an athletic sg who can create his own shot of the dribble. Foye in my opinion wouldn't fit with this team due to his size and style of play, I project him to be a poor man's Ben Gordon. In Ronnie Brewer you are getting a good player who needs the ball in his hands to be effective and with that style of play I don't think he fits either with Nelson and Howard needing the ball. This is why I would like to see us either hope Brandon Roy falls to us, trade down and take Richard Roby or draft Shawne Williams. 

Also, I wouldn't turn down the idea of taking a center like Patrick O'Bryant either, I don't think D. Howard wants to play the center position for the next 10-15 years in fear of being beat up like Shaq, so having O'Bryant wouldn't hurt. This would give us Howard, Darko, Vasquez, and O'Bryant for our bigs. Possibly trading one of them outside of Howard for a good young sg (and possibly picks) like Mike Miller or a young sf in Luol Deng wouldn't be out of the question.

I my opinion this is how our draft targets should look:

1. Rodney Carney
2. Brandon Roy
3. Shawne Williams
4. Richard Roby/JJ Redick/O'Bryant


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ralaw said:


> 1. Rodney Carney
> 2. Brandon Roy
> 3. Shawne Williams
> 4. Richard Roby/JJ Redick/O'Bryant


Good post ralaw. I'm not a big fan of Roby, it could be due to my dislike for Kenyon Martin, but I just don't see him as a great pick unless we trade down to the 20's. He's a good shooter with decent athleticism, but he hasn't been that great for Colorado.

If Brandon Roy were to fall, I'd take him. No questions asked. Unfortunately, I really doubt he'll be around at 11 unless something goes wrong in his workouts.

If Shawne Williams shows that he hasn't lost his jumpshot, I'd consider him too. He played extremely well at the start of the season for Memphis, but kind of hit a wall.

I was thinking about O'Bryant recently too. I'd be interested in getting him in. As it is we really only have Darko, Howard, Outlaw, Battie and Kasun at the 4/5. Outlaw and Kasun are not really up to scratch, and shouldn't be making the team next year if it was my choice. O'Bryant had flashes during the season that showed real potential. If he impressed, and we weren't happy about the 2's on offer I'd take him. You can never really have enough big men, as we could always package him to another team as you said.

I'd love to draft O'Bryant, then include him in a deal with New Orleans for JR Smith. They're in need of a big man. They were also willing to deal Smith to San Antonio for Brent Barry. Shows they're interested in getting rid of Smith.

Carney isn't always impressive, but I believe it's more of a mental thing. If he can click, and realize that he won't be anything in the NBA without the right attitude then he could be a star. He has a good jumper, fantastic athleticsm and decent defense. He has the prototypical body for a 2 guard. If he started to drive a little more instead of settling for jumpers, he'd be great.

I think Redick would fit our system as an option to keep defenses from collapsing on Dwight and Darko, but you're right in assuming he isn't a starting caliber option as of yet. His only threat would be on kick-outs from the post.

Deng's pretty much untouchable in Chicago. He's looking like he'll turn into a great player in a few years. He's only 20 too. I'm liking the progress he's showing and doubt they'd give him up.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I'd love to draft O'Bryant, then include him in a deal with New Orleans for JR Smith. They're in need of a big man. They were also willing to deal Smith to San Antonio for Brent Barry. Shows they're interested in getting rid of Smith.


Yes! I actually thought about Smith and for some reason forgot to mention him in a possible trade. I like Smith he is 6'6-6'7 220 who has proven to have the ability to shoot 3's and get his shot off the dribble. Adding him at the 2 or 3 with a nucleus of Nelson, Darko, and Howard would be a great situation to be in for the next 5-7 years.



Lachlanwood32 said:


> Carney isn't always impressive, but I believe it's more of a mental thing. If he can click, and realize that he won't be anything in the NBA without the right attitude then he could be a star. He has a good jumper, fantastic athleticsm and decent defense. He has the prototypical body for a 2 guard. If he started to drive a little more instead of settling for jumpers, he'd be great.


I'm actually hoping Carney is one of those guys who is a better pro than college player. 



Lachlanwood32 said:


> Deng's pretty much untouchable in Chicago. He's looking like he'll turn into a great player in a few years. He's only 20 too. I'm liking the progress he's showing and doubt they'd give him up.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ralaw said:


> Yes! I actually thought about Smith and for some reason forgot to mention him in a possible trade. I like Smith he is 6'6-6'7 220 who has proven to have the ability to shoot 3's and get his shot off the dribble. Adding him at the 2 or 3 with a nucleus of Nelson, Darko, and Howard would be a great situation to be in for the next 5-7 years.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually hoping Carney is one of those guys who is a better pro than college player.


Don't forget Ariza too. Although Darko's working out, I'm still not sure it was a great deal. If we're drafting between 5-11 next year, I think we would have been better off with Cato's contract coming off the books and the draft pick.

What do you think about the 2nd round ralaw? Hassan Adams, PJ Tucker, Leon Powe, Diaz, and Allan Ray are all interesting to me. James White would be my first pick, but I'm not sure he'll be around. He's really picked up his game, adding a mid range jumper to probably the best athlete in the draft. He could be a late bloomer. We supposedly have 3 2nd round picks this season, and I doubt enough roster spaces. We'll probably either deal a pick (again), package them for something, or have to drop someone.

In my opinion in the 2nd we should be looking at 2 guards and 1 big man. Let the guards battle it out for a roster spot, if we keep all 3 picks, and pick a young bruiser-type big with potential.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Don't forget Ariza too. Although Darko's working out, I'm still not sure it was a great deal. If we're drafting between 5-11 next year, I think we would have been better off with Cato's contract coming off the books and the draft pick.


Ariza is a good young player, and I believe he fits this team perfectly as long as he understands his defense is worth more than his offense. I would like see him become our Bruce Bowen.



Lachlanwood32 said:


> What do you think about the 2nd round ralaw? Hassan Adams, PJ Tucker, Leon Powe, Diaz, and Allan Ray are all interesting to me. James White would be my first pick, but I'm not sure he'll be around. He's really picked up his game, adding a mid range jumper to probably the best athlete in the draft. He could be a late bloomer. We supposedly have 3 2nd round picks this season, and I doubt enough roster spaces. We'll probably either deal a pick (again), package them for something, or have to drop someone.
> 
> In my opinion in the 2nd we should be looking at 2 guards and 1 big man. Let the guards battle it out for a roster spot, if we keep all 3 picks, and pick a young bruiser-type big with potential.


I like James White and and the rest of the players you mentioned in the second. I believe PJ Tucker can become a Bonzi Wells type brusing sg with the ability to shoot from 3 and post up. I like him. Powe could become a good bench player possibly turning into a David West type. As for Diaz and Ray they are good role players off the bench, both have confidence and most likely believe they are first round type talents, and if they fall to the second round they may feel like they have something to prove. I really don't like Ray's game, he tends to take bad shots and force a lot, but I'm not sure if that had something to do wth the Nova' offense or his desire to one up Foye. Two guys that I liked at the Portsmouth Invitational Tournamet were CJ Watson out of Tennessee and Steve Novak out of Marquette, both players showed athleticism and the ablity to take and make consistently jumpshots from anywhere on the court.


----------



## evanucf (Sep 23, 2004)

James White has athelticism and jumping ability like I have never seen before from a guy with actual NBA skills. His performance at the College Dunk Contest was simply amazing and I would love to see him get on with a team just so he can be there when AI2 tries to get revenge on the rug being pulled out from him. 

If Redick is available in a later pick for us, I say to grab it. The size of our front line is way bigger than just about any team in the league and having him run Rip Hamilton curls and around off screens from side to side would be perfect. Jameer running the show from the top of the key and Redick moving around the perimeter like a gnat. I think he might have to bulk up just a bit (though not so much to affect his style of play) and make sure that he plays real defense because he can't be a paper defender than opponents know they can go right through. 

Can I dream about trading our pick (hopefully somewhat high) + Hill's expiring + sometihng else for Ray Allen? Though I'm not sure we could afford to resign Dwight, Jameer and potentially Darko...


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

..am i getting something wrong here but the doesn't detroit have our pick this year?? i though our pick was only protected if we were in the top 5 in the draft..


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

dominikan_balla1 said:


> ..am i getting something wrong here but the doesn't detroit have our pick this year?? i though our pick was only protected if we were in the top 5 in the draft..


That's next year. We have our 2006 pick, our 2007 pick is protected only if we have a top 5 pick. Ashame, because next year the draft could be loaded with potential stars. I'd love to see Young in a Magic jersey.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> That's next year. We have our 2006 pick, our 2007 pick is protected only if we have a top 5 pick. Ashame, because next year the draft could be loaded with potential stars. I'd love to see Young in a Magic jersey.


darko probly > anything youll get next year.. because Magic will definitely not get a top 5 pick


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

fyi, I read today that Kasun is expected to sign with a team overseas, I don't remember the name.

I'd be satisfied coming out of this draft with Redick and James White. I don't have a whole lot of hope for White but at least we'd be nearly guaranteed to have the slam dunk champion next year which is good publicity. Plus he could potentially turn into a real good defensive player on the wings.

And I'd take Brandon Roy and Carney over Redick but Redick would provide something we sorely need and that is outside shooting. Our outside shooting has been pretty pitiful, although it did get a little better once Jameer got back.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> darko probly > anything youll get next year.. because Magic will definitely not get a top 5 pick


If you follow the Magic, you know nothings improbable.

Next year is extremely deep. Even if we had a top 10 pick, I think we could get a better player than Darko. Don't get me wrong, Darko's been playing great but next year is extremely deep.

I'm a big fan of Thaddeus Young. He should be a top 5 pick next year though.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> fyi, I read today that Kasun is expected to sign with a team overseas, I don't remember the name.
> 
> ...


With the burn Kasun gets, I can't really blame him for going overseas.

I don't know what the deal with James White is, he use to have all the hype in the world when he was in Florida with David Lee. All athleticism though, now he's added a mid range jumper and still has the athleticism but can't get any love at all. He just needs to adjust his mentality and start to use his athleticism by driving towards the hoop. Of course, his handle needs vast improvement too.

We have 3 2nd round draft picks from what I've seen. I think we could get a spot up shooter in the 2nd round, instead of drafting Redick with our #11. Novak, Douby and Ray could fill that void. Redick needs to show more than just being a great shooter to warrant the 11th pick in my opinion we need more than just that.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> We have 3 2nd round draft picks from what I've seen. I think we could get a spot up shooter in the 2nd round, instead of drafting Redick with our #11. Novak, Douby and Ray could fill that void. Redick needs to show more than just being a great shooter to warrant the 11th pick in my opinion we need more than just that.


I agree, Redick is a great player, but on the NBA level at best he'll be a spot up shooter, but picking him at the 11th pick is too high in my opinion as well? I'd rather us take Novak in the second who has the same skill, but is 6 inches taller and get at #11 either Rodney Carney or Shawne Williams or trade back and get attempt to get JR Smith. I've heard rumors that James White could possibly be picked in the late first round due to a team making a promise to him (atleast this is what the rumors were behind him backing out of the PIT).


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ralaw said:


> I agree, Redick is a great player, but on the NBA level at best he'll be a spot up shooter, but picking him at the 11th pick is too high in my opinion as well? I'd rather us take Novak in the second who has the same skill, but is 6 inches taller and get either Rodney Carney or Shawne Williams in the first. I've heard rumors that James White could possibly be picked in the late first round due to a team making a promise to him (atleast this is what the rumors were behind him backing out of the PIT).


The Chicago board is pretty high on James White. I think he'll work his way into the end of the first/start of the second. He'll get a guaranteed contract no matter what. He's added a mid-range jumper, now he just needs to add some aggression to that athleticism. He just doesn't have the hype label anymore, which might be a good thing for him because he never lived up to the billing.

Exactly, that's my problem with Redick too. He's a great shooter, but he's use to the offense running through him at Duke. Redick running off a screen, or a curl play for a shot. He didn't create his shots as much as I would have liked. I also think we need a bit more at the 2, not just a shooter. I wouldn't be dissapointed with Redick, but I would think the pick could have been better utilized.

Novak can fulfill what we need, a real spot up shooter like what Garrity once was. I can't see why Novak couldn't play that roll at the 3. A Garrity comparison sounds realistic. Novak could be a liability at the 3 on the defensive end though, his foot speed might not be up to scratch. He's purely a spot up shooter, but that's what we need and a 2nd rounder would be little to waste. His defense is a worry though. Too bad we can't rotate him in and out, NFL style.

NBAdraft.net has James White going 55th. If he lasts that long I will be surprised. He has the potential to be a good defensive player too if he would just get a little more aggressive on both ends.

The 2's and 3's of this class are looking to be extremely athletic. Gay, Carney, Adams, Diaz, White, and even Thomas if he becomes a 3. All top-class athletes.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

By the way, ralaw, what excites you about Shawne? I know he played great the first half of college ball, but what makes him stick out to you?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

I'd like the idea of drafting JJ, since all he's going to be in the NBA is a spot up shooter. Feed Dwight and let him kick it out, that's why i like the idea of keeping Hedo and Pat Garrity.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> By the way, ralaw, what excites you about Shawne? I know he played great the first half of college ball, but what makes him stick out to you?


I've like Shawne Williams for a while now. Firstly I love his versatility and at 6'9" 225 he can play 3 different positions in the NBA in my opinion. He can step outside and hit the 3 or drive by a bigger defender with his ball handling abilities or post up a smaller defender. He also can rebound and block a shot or two with his length. I also like his "heart" and passion for the game and think it would fit nicely with the guys we already have. A knock on him could be isn't defensively ready for the league; however, who is? I think he could learn this. To me he basically is a Rudy Gay type talent, without as high of a ceiling, I liken him to a more versatile Rashard Lewis.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ralaw said:


> I've like Shawne Williams for a while now. Firstly I love his versatility and at 6'9" 225 he can play 3 different positions in the NBA in my opinion. He can step outside and hit the 3 or drive by a bigger defender with his ball handling abilities or post up a smaller defender. He also can rebound and block a shot or two with his length. I also like his "heart" and passion for the game and think it would fit nicely with the guys we already have. A knock on him could be isn't defensively ready for the league; however, who is? I think he could learn this. To me he basically is a Rudy Gay type talent, without as high of a ceiling, I liken him to a more versatile Rashard Lewis.


He had questions about his heart coming out of HS, but I think he answered them. For some reason though, he has a lot of critics on the draft sites. NBAdraft.net has him going late in the 1st, and draftcity has him going in the 2nd. I can't understand why, as his college season wasn't bad at all. He was Conference USA freshmen of the year, and 3rd team All-Conference.

He only has average athleticism for the NBA though, and his shot was streaky, although he did show range. I can't see him being drafted as late as projected though.

The mock drafts seem to be somewhat of a joke at the moment. How on earth you can take team needs into account, but not the top 10 is beyond me. Wouldn't you start a ranking from the top? They still have time to fix them though.

Ralaw, have you seen any of the incoming HSers play outside of the all-star games? There's a ton of talent going into college this year. I'd be happy to trade our pick this year for a pick next year. Too bad Detroit's got our pick in a potentially loaded draft.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Ralaw, have you seen any of the incoming HSers play outside of the all-star games? There's a ton of talent going into college this year. I'd be happy to trade our pick this year for a pick next year. Too bad Detroit's got our pick in a potentially loaded draft.


I have and I would draft anyone of the elite players (Young, Durant, etc.) over any wing player coming out this year outside of Gay, so trading the pick for a #1 next year would be a good move in my opinion. I agree though next years draft is really deep and having a pick (outside of the Detroit pick) in the top 20 should be a priority of Otis Smith.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

've been preaching Redick's name all season long saying and saying that he's our guy at the 2-guard spot. I would absolutely be delighted if we got him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Magic shooting guard DeShawn Stevenson is in the process of getting other opinions on his troublesome left knee that might need surgery this summer. He still is planning to opt out of the final year of his contract this summer, hoping for a better deal. . . . Point guard Jameer Nelson will be playing next season with special inserts in both shoes, hoping to avoid the foot problems that sidelined him for almost a month this season. . . . Orlando has the rights to three second-round picks in the upcoming draft, but it's highly unlikely it will use all three. . . . *According to one team source, the Magic would be tickled to get power forward Shelden Williams or shooting guard J.J. Redick -- both from Duke -- with their No. 11 pick*.


Hmm ...

Also, I read today that when Otis Smith was asked where Twardzik was he said he was overseas looking for a Fran Vasquez.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Meaningles but dimemag.com has us taking Redick at 11 as well.

http://www.dimemag.com/feature.asp?id=2311


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

i really though reddick was a top 5 but 11 wow


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

JNice said:


> Hmm ...
> 
> Also, I read today that when Otis Smith was asked where Twardzik was he said he was overseas looking for a Fran Vasquez.


That's a joke... right? Right?


----------

